# No 3G, Sim Card replace for 2nd time in a month



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

So I lost 3G again today while at work. I'm actually on my 4th sim overall due to data issues but the last two is due to 3G loss. Today this happened while on the recent radio release from the HTC open mobile rom/radio. I'm not for sure but I may have been on this radio 3 weeks ago when this occurred. Today I was on a boot manager slot( sky raider bolt) when this happened. 3 weeks ago I was on the open mobile leak when this happened. I'm Using the rezound battery for power. Any ideas?


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you checked to c if your battery cover is secure? Some have reported that their aftermarket covers affect data(bad contacts, antennae is in cover). Not sure why your replacing sim for 3G, it's only for 4G

Tapatalkn with my Thunderbolt


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Using stock cover an its secure. I know the sim 4G deal but the last two times vzw replaced it an 3G is back. I don't get it.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Might be a hardware issue. Went thru same issue, data drops/only 1X/ no data at all. Flashed different combo of radios and ROMs, no love. Even exchanged sim, same result. Finally got a replacement phone and the world is right again, knock on wood!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

It happened to me I thought it was my phone but after a day and a half it came back on

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Might be a hardware issue. Went thru same issue, data drops/only 1X/ no data at all. Flashed different combo of radios and ROMs, no love. Even exchanged sim, same result. Finally got a replacement phone and the world is right again, knock on wood!


Same here! I went through two sim cards prior too


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

On my thunderbolt I had similar issues.. I cured them by reseating the sim card.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been without 3G all day today, though 4G works just fine when I happen to enter a 4g area.


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

I just looked closer and realized mine is doing that "Use phone for data connection when Wi-Fi is unavailable" crap, even with Wifi disabled.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Im pretty sure the mr4 radio messed up my ph for good. I got bored one day & flashed the mr4 radio to give it a try, well after getting very crappy signal basically everywhere & to everyone my ph wqs cutting out, so i flashed back to the 211.605.9 radios (which is what i was on just prior to flashing the mr4) & ive had nothing but problems since, most notably the batrey drains like nobodies business, the phone is not sleeping properly & when i view batt stat usage the cell standby is off the charts, & if & when i put my ph n airplane mode, eveything is good, so its some thing radio/communication related. And believe me ive tried EVERYTHING everyway to get it right, even flashed back to stock rom that come on the device & stock radio = same problems....my advice to anyone thinking of trying that mr4 radio...run away...run away as fast as u can...i used to have a phone that at the end of the workday i would still have 80% charhe left, now my ph is trun itself off dead within 6hrs, that with ALL things being setul exactly the same, only thing i ever did wqs flash the mr4 radio...


----------

